# Vas listo



## Noa-Spain

¿Cómo sería en español? Pongo un ejemplo:
``Pues si piensas que lo voy a hacer, vas listo´´

Gracias gente(K)!


----------



## sabrinita85

Si no me equivoco, debería ser:
"Beh se pensi che lo faccia, stai fresco!"
Obviamente "stai fresco" no es correcto en italiano, es jergal... ¿_vas listo_ también?


----------



## Cecilio

Si potrebbe dir "vas listo", ma credo che sia più abituale dire "lo llevas claro".


----------



## Noa-Spain

Si tambien se puede decir `` lo llevas claro´´. Entonces, se puede decir ``stai fresco?´´ 

GRACIAS!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm no sé si lo he entendido bien:
o sea, ¿este "vas listo" o "lo llevas claro" es algo irónico? 
Por ejemplo: yo no quiero hacer una cosa pero mi amigo cree que sí, entonces yo le digo "vas listo"... o sea que no lo voy a hacer.
¿Es así?


----------



## Cecilio

Tu hai raggione, Sabri. Se io dico "lo llevas claro" (o anche "la llevas clara"), penso che l'altra persona non riuscirà a fare quello che crede potere fare. Sono espressioni populari, colloquiali. Altre espressioni simili:

Ni de coña (molto colloquiale), ni por asomo.

Significano che una cosa non capitarà, che non ci sono possibilità.


----------



## Noa-Spain

Sí, significa que esa persona no va a hacer eso


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah ok, perfecto, entonces sí, en esta frase es "stai fresco".

Pero hay también otras combinaciones, por ejemplo:
(correcto) "Non lo faccio neanche per sogno" / "Non lo faccio neanche per idea"
(coloquial) "Col cavolo che lo faccio"
(vulgar)  "Col cazzo che lo faccio"


----------



## Cecilio

Una altra frase interessante:

¡Ni lo sueñes! = Non osare a sognarlo


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Tu hai ragione, Sabri. Se io dico "lo llevas claro" (o anche "la llevas clara"), penso che l'altra persona non riuscirà a fare quello che crede potere fare. Sono espressioni populari, colloquiali. Altre espressioni simili:
> 
> Ni de coña (molto colloquiale), ni por asomo.
> 
> Significano che una cosa non capiterà, che non ci sono possibilità.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Una altra frase interessante:
> 
> ¡Ni lo sueñes! = Non osare sognarlo


 
Otra traducción posible:
¡Ni lo sueñes! = Scordatelo!


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Ah ok, perfecto, entonces sí, en esta frase es "stai fresco".
> 
> Pero hay también otras combinaciones, por ejemplo:
> (correcto) "Non lo faccio neanche per sogno" / "Non lo faccio neanche per idea"
> (coloquial) "Col cavolo che lo faccio"
> (vulgar)  "Col cazzo che lo faccio"


 
Otra posible traducción: neanche morto/a (coloquial)


----------



## Cecilio

Frasi equivalenti per "neanche morto/a":

ni loco

ni harto de vino

ni atado


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Frasi equivalenti per "neanche morto/a":
> 
> ni loco
> 
> ni harto de vino
> 
> ni atado


 
Me encanta "ni harto de vino", no la había escuchado antes.


----------



## Cecilio

Alcuni in Andalucia direbbero "ni jarto de vino", cosa che suona ancora più curiosa.


----------



## Noa-Spain

Cecilio said:
			
		

> Alcuni in Andalucia direbbero "ni jarto de vino", cosa che suona ancora più curiosa.



Sí, aqui en el norte tambien decimos ``Ni jarto vino´´

Gracias a todos/as!


----------

